# More Betterness!!



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I guess I couldn't stray from journal-land for too long. Too many people care around here for me to not post what's going on. 

Only goal right now is to get leaner. I've cleaned up my diet considerably, added some cardio, and things are starting to progress. No real set "program" right now, but I figured this might be a good time to work on lagging bodyparts and cut back on the overdeveloped parts a bit while I'm in a caloric deficit. 

I'm lifting 3 days currently, and 3-4 days cardio. 

I'll play catch-up for the past week in this post.

_*Sunday 6/10/07:*_
15 minutes treadmill 3.5% incline, 3.5mph
30 minutes elliptical Lvl 5 intervals
30 minutes stairmill Lvl 5 intervals
_
*


Monday 6/11/07:*_

*Sumo Deadlifts (60 sec RI's)*
135 - 15
225 - 15,14,11

*Static DB Lunges (60 sec RI's)*
40's - 8,8,8

*Leg Extensions (60 sec RI's)*
125 - 12,12,9
*


Tuesday 6/12/07
*15 minutes treadmill 3.5% incline, 3.5 mph
30 minutes stairmill lvl 5 intervals
_*



Wednesday 6/13/07

*_*Flat BB Bench (90 sec RI's)
*45 - 15
135 - 15
225 - 11,10 
275 - 6 

*WG Pullups (90 sec RI's)
*BW - 6,6,6,6 (10 second negative on last one)

*Seated DB Shoulder Press (90 sec RI's)*
50's - 12,12,11

*Bent Over DB Rows (90 sec RI's)*
100's - 10,10,10

*Skull Crushers (45 sec RI's)*
66 - 12,9,7
*
Face Pulls (60 sec RI's)*
170 - 15,12,11




_*Thrusday 6/14/07*_
15 minutes elliptical lvl 5
30 minutes stairmill lvl 6 intervals *++

*I threw in some facepulls on Wednesday cuz now that I'm getting leaner I can see my rear delts are laggin a bit. Today will be squat day because my legs are lagging as well, in size and in strength. 

SO basically. 

Sunday = cardio
Monday = Deadlifts and quad aux.
Tuesday = cardio
Wednesday = push/pull upper
Thrusday = Cardio
Friday = Squats and hammy aux.
Saturday = cardio/day off


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

AWESOME! Glad your back!

I really like what your doing there. I think whenever soemone is in a caloric deficit they try to do to may sets and reps, I think your routine is just about perfect!!!!!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 15, 2007)

I second D's comment.  Good luck and stick with it!  Yeah, I'm one of those guys who does too many sets and reps in calorie deficit mode, but I'm seeing pretty good results for the time being.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> AWESOME! Glad your back!
> 
> I really like what your doing there. I think whenever soemone is in a caloric deficit they try to do to may sets and reps, I think your routine is just about perfect!!!!!



Thanks DD, you were really the one that convinced me to start back up and I thank you. 

The upper day is a little more than I'm used to but I think it will be fine considering it's my only upper day of the week. 

Weight is actually up after a month but my waist is just about an inch down so I'm definitely not going to watch the scale while this unfolds. I can see veins in my delts and my calves for the first time in my life as well, pretty exciting shit.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I second D's comment.  Good luck and stick with it!  Yeah, I'm one of those guys who does too many sets and reps in calorie deficit mode, but I'm seeing pretty good results for the time being.



Thanks Meat!!


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm getting more vascular than ever, in my biceps and lower legs especially.  I love it...my wife doesn't so much.  It is pretty exciting though


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

You will be where you want to be in no time! I know in your journals you are always posting so I know your being active anyways.....and as we know calories burned=energy burned which is turn makes for a slimmer repro!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 15, 2007)

Yo man, I heard there's some guy in here lifting heavy shit.  


Sunday = cardio
Monday = Deadlifts and quad aux.
Tuesday = cardio
Wednesday = push/pull upper
Thrusday = Cardio
Friday = Squats and hammy aux.
Saturday = cardio/day off <---- *that cardio oughta be from getting laid *MArk *THAT* on your calender *"ReproBro gets laid"*.  A total day off will kill ya?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Yeah, I'm getting more vascular than ever, in my biceps and lower legs especially. I love it...my wife doesn't so much. It is pretty exciting though



It's kinda weird to me too. I look down at my forearm and all these veins are popping out all over the place, gets me a little squeamish at times, lol.



BoneCrusher said:


> Yo man, I heard there's some guy in here lifting heavy shit.
> 
> 
> Sunday = cardio
> ...



And yes, ReproBro is overdue for some poon.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> And yes, ReproBro is overdue for some poon.



Maybe if repro wouldnt have himself taking a shit on his myspace there maybe a chance..... 

Just kidding brother.....I love that picture!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Maybe if repro wouldnt have himself taking a shit on his myspace there maybe a chance.....
> 
> Just kidding brother.....I love that picture!





Believe it or not, a chick took that pic.  

Chicks dig guys that drop their trousers for a photo op!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Haha.....I dont doubt that, but I do doubt the fact they like for you to drop draws to drop a duece! haha


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2007)

Your weight is up?  How the fuck?  Gotta be just that day (or that week).  I remember watching Biggest Loser and some weeks theyd go up in weight, but the next week theyd get better results.

Whats the base weight now?

During this cut, let us know if you get any emotional withdrawls from certain foods.  I think thats the only REAL obstacle, if anything.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Woot! Repro returns!

Awesome looking Face Pulls, and a 10sec neg on pull ups  now did that hurt, or did that hurt?

Glad to have you back


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Your weight is up?  How the fuck?  Gotta be just that day (or that week).  I remember watching Biggest Loser and some weeks theyd go up in weight, but the next week theyd get better results.
> 
> Whats the base weight now?
> 
> During this cut, let us know if you get any emotional withdrawls from certain foods.  I think thats the only REAL obstacle, if anything.



I know, it's weird because I defintely look leaner. I was 204 when I started and I've been holding at a steady 207 for about 12 days, I started taking CEE again and I jumped to 210, but that was to be expected. But like I said, I'm not really going by the scale, my clothes are noticeably looser and I'm getting more vascular by the day.

As for emotional withdraws, none. I don't remember a time when I felt so healthy and able-bodied and I'm really only a month into this thing. Last night Jenny was making fun of me for taking the chicken off the bun and eating plain old broccoli. Things like that add fuel to my fire. I'm stubborn as hell so if people think it's weird I'll do it just to spite them, which is even more inspiration. 

I'm at the point now where I feel terribly guilty if I miss a meal, or overeat in any way, shape or form. That Southwest Bistro Steak Salad is still the worst thing I've eaten in weeks. Also my "eating clock" is set to two and a half hours. I know when it's time to eat without even looking at the time. It's pretty awesome actually. 

The main thing I need to concentrate on is keeping my emotions on an even keel. In the past eating has been my drug of choice. If I start to get depressed, first I stop doing laundry as often as I need to, then I stop cleaning the dishes, which in turn makes it hard to make a meal, next thing I know I'm smoking a bowl and I'm back in the drive-thru at McDonalds. Before I know it, it's 3 weeks down the road and I'm back to square one. It's a vicious cycle and I'm making sure it's not happening this time. 

I'm not unhappy with the way I look at all, but I owe it to myself to see this thing through. I've worked hard in the gym for some time, the least I can do is uncover these muscles I've built.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Woot! Repro returns!
> 
> Awesome looking Face Pulls, and a 10sec neg on pull ups  now did that hurt, or did that hurt?
> 
> Glad to have you back



Haha thank you kind sir!

And yes, the negative hurt like hell, but I had to show out for the hot new receptionist at the gym.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 15, 2007)

No supplementation?  When I cut I am buying a left over bottle of Stimurex from Damon.  Im gonna take that sparingly, along with the Herbal Burn and Green Tea Extracts I have left over from my last order at IM.

I think with the supplementation, cardio, and even cleaner diet, this cut should fucking work.  If there is anything left on the table after all that, Ill know its diet.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No supplementation?  When I cut I am buying a left over bottle of Stimurex from Damon.  Im gonna take that sparingly, along with the Herbal Burn and Green Tea Extracts I have left over from my last order at IM.
> 
> I think with the supplementation, cardio, and even cleaner diet, this cut should fucking work.  If there is anything left on the table after all that, Ill know its diet.



Oh yeah, I've been taking Herbal Burn on cardio days only, I like to sweat.


----------



## fufu (Jun 15, 2007)

welcome back cheech


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

fufu said:


> welcome back cheech



Hah thanks, good to be back.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 15, 2007)

hey man, thought I'd take a gander at your journal...nice workout by the way!...what happened to your avy? that was hilarious!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey man, thought I'd take a gander at your journal...nice workout by the way!...what happened to your avy? that was hilarious!



Thanks!

Yeah it was pretty funny, but I like the minimalist look. I'm trying to find something that actually fits my personality and Chuck Liddell rolling around in the hay with Big John ain't it.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Friday 6/15/07*

*Squats (4 min RI's)*
45 - 12
135 - 8
225 - 3
245 - 3
265 - 3
285 - 3
305 - 2 *PR*
*
Pullthroughs (75 sec RI's)*
130 - 12,10,10
*
Leg Curls (60 sec RI's)*
110 - 8,8,8

Well, I can't complain if I am making strength gains while cutting. I've never hit 305 for a double going ATG so I'm calling it a PR. Probably could have hit 3 and gone heavier, but I quit while I was ahead. Pullthroughs always get weird looks, and of course I let one rip today while sharing the cable setup with a few people. I was the only one laughing.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


>



ROFL!

Of course, what would my new journal be without a picture of me shitting.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 15, 2007)

Just thought that I provide the Grand Opening for your new journal!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Last night was the first time in at least 2 months or so I drank enough alcohol to constitute a buzz and I'm over it. I really don't like anything about it. For one I was tired early, sweaty, got anti-social fairly quickly, and nothing seems appetizing today. I've still eaten flawlessly but this is the first time since the beginning of my cut that I've craved a big greasy meal. Fuck drinking.


----------



## fufu (Jun 16, 2007)

^ herbal therapy is much better


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ herbal therapy is much better



Haha, it is though. I don't get the munchies at all when I smoke. Drinking makes me do stupid shit I regret, not to mention the empty calories.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 16, 2007)

Fucking nice Squat PR, man!

And that photo is another genius picture of you. Didnt you do that one with you dressed as Superman aswell? Or am i thinking of somebody else?

You should put these in an album and release it. Id fucking buy it. Most hilarious coffee table book EVAR!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Last night was the first time in at least 2 months or so I drank enough alcohol to constitute a buzz and I'm over it. I really don't like anything about it. For one I was tired early, sweaty, got anti-social fairly quickly, and nothing seems appetizing today. I've still eaten flawlessly but this is the first time since the beginning of my cut that I've craved a big greasy meal. Fuck drinking.



I cant wait to get drunk as a skunk tomorrow!

Actaully, i like getting drunk in different atmospheres to give off the illusion that everything is new.

Its either on Joes boat or at the Beach.  I dont know which one will merit more 'fun.'


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like its the boat and not the beach.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

What time is Captain Joe departing?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Fucking nice Squat PR, man!
> 
> And that photo is another genius picture of you. Didnt you do that one with you dressed as Superman aswell? Or am i thinking of somebody else?
> 
> You should put these in an album and release it. Id fucking buy it. Most hilarious coffee table book EVAR!





Thanks Gaz. I'll break that next week for sure. 

Haha, yeah superman was me too, in fact I have other shitting pictures as well. LOL!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Sunday 6/17/07*

Weighed 203 this morning. That's the first decrease since the start of my cut. Like I said I was visibly leaner, and my clothes are defintely looser, now the weight is coming down. Patience is paying off!!!

- stretch
- 15 minutes on treadmill 3.5% incline, 3.5 mph
- 30 minutes elliptical lvl 6 intervals 

Done.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome result! Keep it up 

Cutting i think is as much a test of willpower as of anything else.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome result! Keep it up
> 
> Cutting i think is as much a test of willpower as of anything else.



Yeah the first few weeks are at least. I don't know about others but now that I've got myself going, I feel terribly guilty even with the thought of cheating. 

It's on now....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Monday 6/18/07*

*Stretch*

*Romanian Deadlifts: (75 sec RI's)*
45 - 15
135 - 12
225 - 8
275 (w/straps) - 12,10,9  

*Leg Press: (60 sec RI's)*
4 plates total - 20,20,20  

*Leg Extensions: (60 sec RI's)
*110 - 8,8,8

Fuuuuuuck this workout is all I have to say. I kicked my ass today with the high rep shit. Time to pass out....


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW! 20 reppers! Screw that! More man than I!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice workout, and great squats.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> WOW! 20 reppers! Screw that! More man than I!





KelJu said:


> Nice workout, and great squats.



Thanks guys. My head is still spinning a little, nothing a few bong rips can't cure though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah, like Double D said - holy fuck 20 rep leg press! I find 10 reps kill me with anything!..niiiice


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Romanian Deadlifts: (75 sec RI's)*
> 45 - 15
> 135 - 12
> 225 - 8
> 275 (w/straps) - 12,10,9



 Did you get the cold shakes?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Did you get the cold shakes?





I was defintely shaking thats for sure. I looked like I had Parkinson's during the last set.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah, like Double D said - holy fuck 20 rep leg press! I find 10 reps kill me with anything!..niiiice



The weight was light, but I'm doing heavy squats again on Friday so felt I would do something a little different today.


----------



## fufu (Jun 18, 2007)

^ gj with the cut and workout. How tall are you? I thought you would weigh more than I.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn, I bet your legs were like jello on the way out of the gym.  Great job!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> ^ gj with the cut and workout. How tall are you? I thought you would weigh more than I.



Thanks man, it's actually easier than I thought it would be. 

I'm 5'9".



MeatZatk said:


> Damn, I bet your legs were like jello on the way out of the gym.  Great job!



RDL's were what kicked my ass. I probably should have taken more rest in between, weight was too light on the press.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Tuesday 6/19/07*

- stretch
- elliptical 15 min.
- stairmill 30 min. lvl 6 intervals (time to move to lvl 7)
*
Wednesday 6/20/07*

- stretch

*DB Rows: (90 sec RI's)*
75's - 12
130's - 8 *PR!!*
130's (w/straps) - 8,8 *PR!!


Incline DB Press: (90 sec RI's)
*45's - 12
90's - 8,7,6

*Seated CG Cable Row: (90 sec RI's)
*200 - 8,8,7
*
Dips: (75 sec RI's)*
BW - 12,12,12
*
Facepulls: **(75 sec RI's)
*170 - 12,12,12

*Tricep Pushdowns: (60 sec RI's)
*150 - 12,12,11

First time I've ever started a workout with DB Rows, which would explain the huge jump. That and I had no choice, it was either use the 110's or make the jump to 130... Yeah my gym is seriously lacking in the DB dept, I rarely use them anymore but I was still pretty happy with my pressing and extremely happy with the rows.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Is it me, or are my pictures gone?? I don't see how they are offensive in any way... There is NOTHING showing.  Whatever...


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 20, 2007)

Damn, 200 on the cable rows?!  Pardon my lazyness in not doing a search, but what are facepulls?  And uh...what pictures?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Damn, 200 on the cable rows?!  Pardon my lazyness in not doing a search, but what are facepulls?  And uh...what pictures?



My shitting picture, I can't see it if it's still there.  

If I start with cable rows I can pull 20-30 lbs more.  

Facepulls are done on the cable setup. Use a rope, set it at eye level and well, pull to your face. I have to lean back a little to get enough weight on there to be effective. Love that movement.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey!  You're right, the pic's gone!  I put a lot of effort in copying that one and christening your new journal.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 20, 2007)

It must have been a mistake.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!! It's back now!! And we got part 2!!

Hmmm, that pic might have to go on every page from here on out....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 20, 2007)

nice workout man! good job on the PRs!

I've tried facepulls before but I find I have to do too much weight, and me being light weight, it really pulls me back with it...and those weird tricep extension things where people face the opposite way, same deal...I hate that tricep exercise though.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout man! good job on the PRs!
> 
> I've tried facepulls before but I find I have to do too much weight, and me being light weight, it really pulls me back with it...and those weird tricep extension things where people face the opposite way, same deal...I hate that tricep exercise though.



Thanks man.   

I'm basically the same way with the facepulls, in order to get enough weight on there I squat a little and lean back, so my center of gravity is a little lower.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Is it me, or are my pictures gone?? I don't see how they are offensive in any way... There is NOTHING showing.  Whatever...



I thought for sure you took it down since your avatars change more than M.J.H.'s journal.

DB Rows look impressive.  Any higher than that will be considered elite in my book.  Always cool to try a workout when youre fresh for a difference.


----------



## fufu (Jun 20, 2007)

wow nice rows


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

Those really are some crazy rows man, you're gonna have to start hanging chains off the DBs soon!


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont see to many people on here with the rowing strength of me. You are the closest I have saw! Nice work Repro.....I am impressed!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

I think you guys should have a Row-off.

Thats not as gay as it sounds.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I thought for sure you took it down since your avatars change more than M.J.H.'s journal.
> 
> DB Rows look impressive. Any higher than that will be considered elite in my book. Always cool to try a workout when youre fresh for a difference.


 


fufu said:


> wow nice rows





Gazhole said:


> Those really are some crazy rows man, you're gonna have to start hanging chains off the DBs soon!





Double D said:


> I dont see to many people on here with the rowing strength of me. You are the closest I have saw! Nice work Repro.....I am impressed!



Thanks guys. It's amazing what you can lift when you are forced to. The only shitty part is I could easily have done the 3 sets without straps with my right arm, but I could hardly pick the DB's up with my left arm after the first set. All those years of bowling showing its face around the weight room.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks guys. It's amazing what you can lift when you are forced to. The only shitty part is I could easily have done the 3 sets without straps with my right arm, but I could hardly pick the DB's up with my left arm after the first set. All those years of bowling showing its face around the weight room.



Ah, youre left arm sucks too eh?  I almost dropped my 110s on the 2nd set with my left hand.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ah, youre left arm sucks too eh?  I almost dropped my 110s on the 2nd set with my left hand.



Yeah, I gotta do something to fix that, it's annoying.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2007)

More grip training for the left hand perhaps?

What is it with me and the innuendos lately...


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

A month of hard grip work and you will never know the difference.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I think you guys should have a Row-off.
> 
> Thats not as gay as it sounds.


 



Gazhole said:


> More grip training for the left hand perhaps?
> 
> What is it with me and the innuendos lately...







Double D said:


> A month of hard grip work and you will never know the difference.





You guys are killing me.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Thursday 6/21/07

*- stretch
- 15 minutes elliptical
- 30 minutes stairmill lvl 7 intervals

*
Friday 6/22/07*

Cheat meal for lunch:
- Mango Chicken Habanero Wrap
- Muscle Blaster Smoothie 

Fucking awesome.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Friday 6/22/07
*
- stretch*

Squats: (4 min RI's)
*45 - 12
135 - 8
225 - 5
245 - 3
265 - 3
285 - 3
305 - 2
315 - 2 *PR   

Pullthroughs: (90 sec RI's)
*150 - 8,8,8
*
Lying Leg Curls: **(75 sec RI's)*
125 - 8,8,7

Pretty amazing what a good diet will do for ya. I'm basically getting beginner gains right now and it's awesome. I didn't even get 4 hours of sleep last night and I still rocked it today. 

The second rep of 315 was fucking tough. I could have lifted 320 for a single no doubt, but my philosophy is don't lift past a PR, that's what next week is for. I always squat high bar as well and today I had the bar lower than I ever have before, felt awkward but didn't hurt my performance in the least. I can finally say I squat more than I bench which is major stokage. Knees are getting a little tender from the combo of cardio and heavy squats, so no stairmill this weekend.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent progress, man! 

Thats brilliant news about the knees holding out too, good call on holding back the stairmill. You gotta be smart, yo'!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Excellent progress, man!
> 
> Thats brilliant news about the knees holding out too, good call on holding back the stairmill. You gotta be smart, yo'!



Thank you sir. Feeling fantastic!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah it feels good to have 3 plates on each side.  I wonder if Ill see those days again.

Good lifts.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah it feels good to have 3 plates on each side. I wonder if Ill see those days again.
> 
> Good lifts.


 
Hell yeah it does, accidently hitting the fixed safeties on the squat rack because I went so low feels good too. Thanks.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Monday 6/25/07*

- stretch
*
RDL's (2 min RI's)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 8
315 (w/straps) - 8,8,6

*Leg Press: (90 sec RI's)*
8 plates (total) - 10,10,8

*Leg Extensions: (60 sec RI's)*
125 - 10,10,10

Took a longer rest in between deads and leg press. 

Weight was 205 at this time yesterday (6PM) which is about 5lbs down since I started. (PM I'm 5-6 lbs heavier than AM) By next Sunday morning I should be a legit 199.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

Strong deads!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

Yikes! RDLs are immense! Big fucking kudos with bells and beer on!

Hows this program working out for you?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Strong deads!!





Gazhole said:


> Yikes! RDLs are immense! Big fucking kudos with bells and beer on!
> 
> Hows this program working out for you?



Thanks guys. 

So far so good. I never expected to get stronger which I seem to be, and I'm losing weight and belly fat so things are right on schedule.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats pretty awesome if you can lose some fat AND get stronger at the same time. Thats some mental focus right there


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats pretty awesome if you can lose some fat AND get stronger at the same time. Thats some mental focus right there



Nah, that's just years of a piss poor diet.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Nah, that's just years of a piss poor diet.



Beer curl / hamburger press supersets are awesome.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2007)

nice deadlifting! and awesome work with the losing weight and gaining strength


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice deadlifting! and awesome work with the losing weight and gaining strength



Thanks man, it's been fun actually so far.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Tuesday 6/26/07
*
- stretch
- 10 min treadmill 3.5% incline 3.5mph
- 10 min treadmill 3.5% incline 5.0mph
- 10 min stairmill lvl 5 
- 15 min elliptical lvl 8


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 26, 2007)

I kinda miss cardio..  In fact, its the only thing I dont fear when it comes time to cut..

Do you have a set diet?  I have been searching through Online Journals to find some ideas, but only BigDyl  has a dedicated diet journal from what I found.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I kinda miss cardio..  In fact, its the only thing I dont fear when it comes time to cut..
> 
> Do you have a set diet?  I have been searching through Online Journals to find some ideas, but only BigDyl  has a dedicated diet journal from what I found.



Yeah I eat the same shit every day basically. I'll type something up tomorrow at work if it's slow.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 27, 2007)

^^yeah I'd like to see what your diet is like for when I decide to do a hard cut.. I know everyone is different but I'd like to see and maybe design something from it for myself..but eating the same stuff everyday!? shit I like my variety...but keep up the good work with your cut!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Wednesday 6/27/07*

- stretch

* Incline DB Press: (60 sec RI's)*
40's - 12
80's - 8,8,6

* Yates Row: (90 sec RI's)*
135 - 12
205 - 8,8,7

* Dips: (45 sec RI's)*
BW - 12,9,7

* CG Seated Cable Row: (90 sec RI's)*
200 - 8,8,7
*
Skullcrushers: (75 sec RI's)*
66 - 12,12,12,

* EZ Bar Curls: (60 sec RI's)*
70 - 8,8,8

Beat to shit today. Less than 3 hours sleep and I had some drinks last night, definitely felt it. Had a lazy eating day because I was so tired. 

* Diet:*

* 7AM:
*multi-vitamin
3 essence 
4 jumbo eggs
2 slices whole grain bread

* 9:30AM:*
4 tbsp natty pb
4 unsalted rice cakes
*
12PM:*
2 slices whole grain bread
4 oz Boars Head RB
1/4 cup almonds

* 3PM:*
1 can tuna
3/4 cup of brown rice and salsa
1/4 cup almonds

* 5:30PM: (pre w/o)
*1.5g CEE
2 scoops waxy maize starch

* 6:45PM: (post w/o)
*1.5g CEE 1 scoop waxy maize starch
2 scoops syntha-6
*
8:00PM: *
8 oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
whole package of broccoli 

* 10:30PM: *(what it will be)
3 essence 
1 apple
3/4 cup fat free cottage cheese
1/4 cup almonds

I'm NOT doing the numbers. I've never used it but I'm sure you can plug all that stuff into fitday or something and it will give you the totals. I'm hoping this made the 3000-3500 range today but I was too tired to give a shit honestly.

And just for the record, this is not a perfect diet, or even great I think. It's a 1000% improvement for me and it's working for now. When gains slow, I'll rework it, for now it's what I can manage and it's working.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, I see some failures in the workout, but fuck it.  Its from lousy sleep and a night out with Jenny, so thats not too bad.

Thanks for posting your diet.  Any new days will be appreciated.  I am printing this.

See, I dont see why it was hard to get that info in the Diet section.  I know this is YOUR plan, but if I got, say, 5 of these meal plans, that I can pick and choose from there.  Anyone could!  All you gotta do is notice the serving size, WHAT is being eaten, and especially at what time.

Thanks a lot, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for posting your diet I'll use this to figure one out for myself when I need to!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> thanks for posting your diet I'll use this to figure one out for myself when I need to!



Np man. Typically I use oats in place of the breads you see but like I said I was too tired yesterday. I think I'm closer to 4k calories than usual too, but as long as they are relatively clean, I'm stoked.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Beat to shit today. Less than 3 hours sleep and I had some drinks last night, definitely felt it. Had a lazy eating day because I was so tired.



I don't tend to workout when I have that little sleep.  I'm worried that, because I'm so sleep deprived, that I'll blow my form in some spectacular, joint-wrenching, way.

Great job on doing so much with so little sleep!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't tend to workout when I have that little sleep.  I'm worried that, because I'm so sleep deprived, that I'll blow my form in some spectacular, joint-wrenching, way.
> 
> Great job on doing so much with so little sleep!



Yeah I hear ya on that. I'm real cautious in that regard anyway, I never force a rep in that changes my natural cadence. I felt strong, just got tired toward the end of each set.

Thanks man!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Friday 6/29/07

*- stretch
*
Squats: (150 sec RI's)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 8
275 - 5,5,5,5 tied w/PR I think
*
Pullthroughs: (90 sec RI's)*
150 - 8,8,8

*Lying Leg Curls: (30 sec RI's)*
80 - 18,11,9,7,4

Went out AGAIN last night, only had a few beers, got in before midnight but once again was up till almost 3. Still had a great session. It was one of my employee's birthdays today, I bought him lunch from his favorite place, so I had a cheat lunch today.

- Mango Chicken Habanero Wrap
- strawberry banana whey smoothie


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 29, 2007)

Man, I would've been sweatin' after those Leg Curls.  Only 30 sec RI's?  Great job Repro!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> Man, I would've been sweatin' after those Leg Curls.  Only 30 sec RI's?  Great job Repro!



Yeah they kicked my ass pretty good. The first set was easy and it was all downhill from there. Thanks man.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Friday 6/29/07
> 
> *- stretch
> *
> ...


I did a chicken thing for dinner last night too.  Two boneless skinless chicken breasts halved, seasoned with lemon-pepper garlic and pepper, then seared.  I allowed the chicken to cook for 5 minutes then I dumped a tub of pre-made mild pico de guyo.  Cooked that for about 8 minutes, then checked to be sure the chicken was not pink on the inside.  Threw in a side of water melon and a baked potato.  Fricking outstanding flavor and easy to make.

Looks like you're moving up on them squats there homey.  I think that 275 is not gonna be your PR any more for long  

Keep this pace and in a month 275 will be your warm up weight


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I did a chicken thing for dinner last night too.  Two boneless skinless chicken breasts halved, seasoned with lemon-pepper garlic and pepper, then seared.  I allowed the chicken to cook for 5 minutes then I dumped a tub of pre-made mild pico de guyo.  Cooked that for about 8 minutes, then checked to be sure the chicken was not pink on the inside.  Threw in a side of water melon and a baked potato.  Fricking outstanding flavor and easy to make.
> 
> Looks like you're moving up on them squats there homey.  I think that 275 is not gonna be your PR any more for long
> 
> Keep this pace and in a month 275 will be your warm up weight



Man, that sounds pretty good. I'll give that one a whirl tomorrow!

You're right, the weights are seriously jumping on the ole squats. Neglected them for far too long, now I'm reaping the benefits. Thanks BC.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Friday 6/29/07
> 
> *- stretch
> *
> ...





Lawl, I laugh at the title of your journal everytime I see it. Nice workout there!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah they kicked my ass pretty good. The first set was easy and it was all downhill from there. Thanks man.



They were really that tough?  The numbers reminded me of pyramidding bench sets or curl sets.

I always liked pyramids..


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> They were really that tough?  The numbers reminded me of pyramidding bench sets or curl sets.
> 
> I always liked pyramids..


I love pyramids, but ya gotta KNOW your limitations when you do them. My last serious injury was from pyramids ... a bicep tear.  Didn't even know when I did it that I had torn by bi.  I knew pretty quick though and I took me a total of 8 fuggin months to get back from that  .  I think it was more me not warming up properly, not stretching properly, all the typical dumbshit ya can do I did  .  Of course ... none of youse guys will do none of that kinda dumbshit cuz you're the of weight training


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 30, 2007)

late night + beer = a hellish workout the next day

great job though!

what is meant by the "pyramids" anyway?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2007)

There are different kinds, but in high school it was a bench number (usually 115lbs), but it was made up of a variety of plates.

4 x 2.5s
4 x 5s.
4 x 10s
2 x 25s

Anyway, youd start at 115lbs, do a set of 10, then the 2 guys that are standing on both ends of the barbell would each take 1 plate off, and it starts with the heaviest, 25lbs.  Next thing you know youre down to the 2.5s struggling like a bitch, then you do the bar, then pushups.

I used to do them for preacher curls, but when I emptied the curl bar, I went back up .


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Lawl, I laugh at the title of your journal everytime I see it. Nice workout there!


 
  Thanks. My journal is actually the name of a No Use For a Name album. All of my journals have either been then name of an album or a song.





AKIRA said:


> They were really that tough?  The numbers reminded me of pyramidding bench sets or curl sets.
> 
> I always liked pyramids..


 
 Not really, that was light weight. When I got on the machine I realized I didn't change the weight so I just did a bunch of reps, then I decided to just run with it. They were just starting to cramp a bit and _that_ was kicking my ass. 





BoneCrusher said:


> I love pyramids, but ya gotta KNOW your limitations when you do them. My last serious injury was from pyramids ... a bicep tear. Didn't even know when I did it that I had torn by bi. I knew pretty quick though and I took me a total of 8 fuggin months to get back from that  .  I think it was more me not warming up properly, not stretching properly, all the typical dumbshit ya can do I did  .  Of course ... none of youse guys will do none of that kinda dumbshit cuz you're the of weight training



We're defintely , that's for sure. Hell I spent my Friday night playing a damn karaoke game on the PS2. At least I kicked everyone's ass. 



Scarface30 said:


> late night + beer = a hellish workout the next day
> 
> great job though!
> 
> what is meant by the "pyramids" anyway?



Thanks.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> late night + beer = a hellish workout the next day
> 
> great job though!
> 
> * what is meant by the "pyramids" anyway?*


 A pyramid is doing less reps while you increase the weight done on a given exercise. Some people like working their way back down as well.   

Preachers ...

60x8
80x6
100x4
120x2
100x4
80x6
60x8


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 1, 2007)

okay, thanks AKIRA and Bonecrusher...that must be 2 different ways of doing the pyramiding, because one is going down in weight while the other is going up..still sounds like a challenge for sure! I'll give that a try sometime. thanks


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> okay, thanks AKIRA and Bonecrusher...that must be 2 different ways of doing the pyramiding, because one is going down in weight while the other is going up..still sounds like a challenge for sure! I'll give that a try sometime. thanks



Eh, its good for a Shock week if youre doing a P/RR/S program.  But either way, its a way to break out of a plateau, but you need people to help you.


----------



## Double D (Jul 1, 2007)

Those pullthroughs look tough!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Those pullthroughs look tough!



I love that movement so much. I like the funny looks I get doing them even more.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Monday 7/02/07*

- stretch

* RDL's: (2 min RI's)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 8
315 (w/straps) - 8,8,8

* Leg Press: (2 min RI's)*
6 plates (total) - 20,20,17 *PR*

* Leg Extensions: (90 sec RI's)*
140 - 8,8,8 *PR*

Felt fucking fantastic today. Probably could have had a few more reps on deads, better safe than sorry though. Leg press was killer, those were true ass kicking 20 reppers for me and that's the most weight I've done on leg extensions also. Still haven't weighed myself in a while but I don't give a shit right now. I'm eating clean, I'm in my caloric zone and I'm getting stronger.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 3, 2007)

nice workout! definitely better to be safe than sorry with deads!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

20 Rep anything is brutal as hell. High reps destroy me, haha.

Awesome going, man!

Also i was meaning to ask, how big is this Repro Graphics company? Because somebody who works in my place all the way over here has just come out of a job with...bing...Repro Graphics.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout! definitely better to be safe than sorry with deads!



Yeah, I don't mess around. 



Gazhole said:


> 20 Rep anything is brutal as hell. High reps destroy me, haha.
> 
> Awesome going, man!
> 
> Also i was meaning to ask, how big is this Repro Graphics company? Because somebody who works in my place all the way over here has just come out of a job with...bing...Repro Graphics.



Thanks Gaz, I love the light headed feeling I get from doing 20 inverted reps.   

Our company is relatively small actually, we're just now opening our 4th store. About 25 employees now I believe.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Our company is relatively small actually, we're just now opening our 4th store. About 25 employees now I believe.



So it could actually be the same company over here? If it is im gonna have to ask if she knows you, haha.

Stuff like this makes me laugh, small world and all that


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> So it could actually be the same company over here? If it is im gonna have to ask if she knows you, haha.
> 
> Stuff like this makes me laugh, small world and all that



Heh, that would be pretty cool but no, our little company started right here about 6 years ago with 3 people now we're on the verge of 30 come the end of this month. Pretty exciting to watch our hard work pay off. Now were literally taking over South Florida's large scale printing needs, one county at a time.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Heh, that would be pretty cool but no, our little company started right here about 6 years ago with 3 people now we're on the verge of 30 come the end of this month. Pretty exciting to watch our hard work pay off. Now were literally taking over South Florida's large scale printing needs, one county at a time.



Wow, thats pretty amazing  i love when stuff like that happens, because you know YOURE the ones that did it. How big is the place now? I expect you get a pretty good turnover doing the whole of South Florida.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Wow, thats pretty amazing  i love when stuff like that happens, because you know YOURE the ones that did it. How big is the place now? I expect you get a pretty good turnover doing the whole of South Florida.



We haven't taken over completely but by the end of '08 we'll be pretty close.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Thursday 7/5/07*

- stretch

* Incline DB Press: (2 min RI's)*
90's - 6,6,6,6
*
DB Rows: (90 sec RI's)*
130's - 8,8,8

* Dips: (60 sec RI's)*
BW - 12,8,7  

* WG Pulldowns: (90 sec RI's)*
180 - 8,8,7  

* Tricep Pushdowns: (60 sec RI's)*
150 - 12,12,12

* DB Curls: (90 sec RI's)*
30's - 8,8,8

I wasn't feeling up to par today and I didn't eat enough over the past 2 days. Just getting in there was enough of a struggle today so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

The dips?


----------



## tallcall (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Thursday 7/5/07*
> 
> - stretch
> 
> ...



Even with all the work I've done, I still can't get more than 2 or 3 BW dips done so good job on that!  

Let me guess, it was all that 4th of July partying wasn't it  , we had a birthday and the 4th on the same day (a very late night for me).


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The dips?



I know!!! And I usually do them with shorter RI's. 

I kinda didn't eat much at all yesterday and woke up feeling off this morning. Tired all day then I found out I needed to come back to the office so that took the wind out of my sails even more. 

I actually almost skipped... 

Hey did you know Niki signed up on IM? Her name is OddGirl.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 5, 2007)

too much partying on the 4th of July eh? that was July 1st for me lol...can't complain, you still got to the gym which is better then not going at all...hit the gym twice as hard next time!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I know!!! And I usually do them with shorter RI's.
> 
> I kinda didn't eat much at all yesterday and woke up feeling off this morning. Tired all day then I found out I needed to come back to the office so that took the wind out of my sails even more.
> 
> ...



So you guys are starting to have your own click? 

thats awesome really. I wish more people would sign up, and we could get this mofo rolling again.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So you guys are starting to have your own click?
> 
> thats awesome really. I wish more people would sign up, and we could get this mofo rolling again.



We always tell people about this site. It's helped us so much that we honestly tell everyone to look it up. AKIRA had someone else sign up as well but she faded away. I think the kid that works for me lurks too, but he doesn't post. 

Some fresh faces would defintely be nice around here.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> too much partying on the 4th of July eh? that was July 1st for me lol...can't complain, you still got to the gym which is better then not going at all...hit the gym twice as hard next time!



Yeah, I'll kick its ass tomorrow as a matter of fact! Squat day, currently my favorite.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I know!!! And I usually do them with shorter RI's.
> 
> I kinda didn't eat much at all yesterday and woke up feeling off this morning. Tired all day then I found out I needed to come back to the office so that took the wind out of my sails even more.
> 
> ...



SOn of a bitch, I knew it!  Dont tell her I know.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> SOn of a bitch, I knew it!  Dont tell her I know.



Is she hot?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Is she hot?



She's a friend of ours and she's getting in shape while her fat husband (also a friend of ours) sits around and does nothing. She's lost like 40lbs now if I'm not mistaken. 

Her husband Morgan needs to get his out of shape ass in the gym. I'm gonna try to get him to come with me, and on IM damnit!!


----------



## KelJu (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> She's a friend of ours and she's getting in shape while her fat husband (also a friend of ours) sits around and does nothing. She's lost like 40lbs now if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Her husband Morgan needs to get his out of shape ass in the gym. I'm gonna try to get him to come with me, and on IM damnit!!



Good for her. Good luck with the husband, because I have had no luck helping my brother. It drives me fucking insane, because he has twice the genetic gifts I do. He was a star athlete, went to college, drank partied, flunked out, now he is depressed because he is no longer top dog, and he won't do anything about it.  It sucks when people you care about just waste away.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> SOn of a bitch, I knew it!  Dont tell her I know.



I'll pretend that I don't know that you know and that I didn't read this.  


Thanks Mark!  I knew I shouldn't have told you!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2007)

OddGirl said:


> I'll pretend that I don't know that you know and that I didn't read this.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark!  I knew I shouldn't have told you!



Bahah!!! I just wanted you to get active in the community.  

I knew you'd read this.


----------



## OddGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Bahah!!! I just wanted you to get active in the community.
> 
> I knew you'd read this.




Jerk!  

I read every day... I just don't have much to say because I am new to actually caring about any of this.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2007)

ooo mmaplayground, I am on there too, good site/concept.


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful Inclines!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Beautiful Inclines!



Ty sir.



Just a quick update, tweaked my back on thursday doing I don't know what. Took friday off, stretched all weekend, feels great today. Nutrition was clean but poor this weekend. Back on the horse today!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Tuesday 7/10/07*

*- stretch*

*Squats: (90-105 sec RI's)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 5
255 - 8,8,7 *PR*

*Pullthroughs: (90 sec RI's)*
160 - 8,8,8 *PR*
*
Leg Curls: (90 sec RI's)*
115 - 8,8,10

Awesome session today. Even though I didn't eat enough all weekend, I made up for it the last 2 days.   I think this is the first time ever I've gone 2 straight months with squats in my routine and I'm eating well at the same time. Very stoked.


----------



## Double D (Jul 10, 2007)

I could swear I commented on this before...


----------



## tallcall (Jul 10, 2007)

Good job, doing well and eating well!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Tuesday 7/10/07*
> 
> *- stretch*
> 
> ...



Or very "chuffed" ? 

Its fucking great that you squat my 1rm for 8. Excellent stuff dude 

Hows life?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

nice workout Repro! knew you'd hit it twice as hard this time around


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> I could swear I commented on this before...


 
  Maaaaaaybeeeee. 



tallcall said:


> Good job, doing well and eating well!


 
 That I am, ty sir. 



Gazhole said:


> Or very "chuffed" ?
> 
> Its fucking great that you squat my 1rm for 8. Excellent stuff dude
> 
> Hows life?



Haha! Extremely chuffed!! Things are real good thanks. Eating healthy takes up more time that I thought it would, but it's worth it.



Scarface30 said:


> nice workout Repro! knew you'd hit it twice as hard this time around



Hell yeah I did, I've never pushed myself so hard on squats before, almost lost my lunch!! Thanks man.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

where's the Repro?


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2007)

congrats on your squoot Pr, those feel good.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> where's the Repro?









I found him!  He was taking a shit.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Tuesday 7/10/07*
> 
> *- stretch*
> 
> ...



Good stuff there homeslice.  Ehhhh what's the deal on them Squats?  Them atg's or atknees?  Either way it's cool as hell to see your numbers steadily climbing.  Fuggin awesome actually ...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Good stuff there homeslice. Ehhhh what's the deal on them Squats? Them atg's or atknees? Either way it's cool as hell to see your numbers steadily climbing. Fuggin awesome actually ...


 
Always ATG. I have some of the sexiest squats around since I've been stretching. In fact, that's really all I'm doing right now. This routine is set up to where I'm basically just maintaining upper body strength in order to get my lower numbers caught up. This is the first time I can remember I'm squatting more than my bench. Thanks BC.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thursday 7/12/07*

- stretch

*Chins: (90 sec RI's)*
BW - 10,8,7

*Standing DB Press: (90 sec RI's)*
50's - 10,10,8 

*Chest supported T-Bar Rows: (90 sec RI's)*
2 plates + 25 - 8,8,8

*Neutral Grip Flat DB Press: (90 sec RI's)*
70's - 12,8,7 

*Facepulls: (90 sec RI's)*
170 - 15,12,10

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tuesday 7/17/07*

- stretch

*Squats: (2:30 RI's)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 5
255 - 5 (oops, meant to do 275)
275- 5,5,5,5,5 *PR!* 

*Pullthroughs: (1:15 RI's)*
160 - 8,8,8

*Hypers: 30 RI's)*
BW - 12,8,7

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*Thursday 7/19/07 *

- stretch

*Incline DB Press: (1:30 RI's)*
45's - 12
90's - 6,6,6,6

*CG Seated Cable Row: (1:30 RI's)*
220 - 8,8,8

*Dips: (1:00 RI's)*
BW - 12,12,12 

*Chest Supported T-Bar Rows (1:30 RI's)*
2 plates + 25 - 8,8,8

*Facepulls: (1:15 RI's)*
180 - 8,8,8 *PR (weight)*


I think I missed one.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Thursday 7/12/07*
> 
> 
> *CG Seated Cable Row: (1:30 RI's)*
> 220 - 8,8,8


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


>



And to think, had you not found me on the shitter I might have forgotten all about my journal!!


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

those are some hefty face pulls.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> those are some hefty face pulls.


 
Thanks, but the number may be exaggerated a bit. I find that if I don't load the weight up and get myself in a bit of a squat position to keep myself stable, I don't feel much benefit from them. I wouldn't say I'm "cheating" but my bodyweight is supporting the stack a bit. I think I'll actually try to get some vids up in the coming weeks to show you what I mean, I desperately want to show off my squats too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Glad to see the journal is back.  GOt a lot of fans here, so were all interested.

Lunges today...and squats.  Cant wait.

Oh last night was pretty average.  After everyone calmed down about wanting to go to this place and that place, everyone started to relax and enjoy the atmosphere.  Then we went to the Jup[iter ale hose afor Zingers!   Yep, cheated...  Thats twice now since the cut.  Eh, maybe those calories will help with my lifts today.


----------



## fufu (Jul 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks, but the number may be exaggerated a bit. I find that if I don't load the weight up and get myself in a bit of a squat position to keep myself stable, I don't feel much benefit from them. I wouldn't say I'm "cheating" but my bodyweight is supporting the stack a bit. I think I'll actually try to get some vids up in the coming weeks to show you what I mean, I desperately want to show off my squats too.



I think I know what you mean. I am assuming you are doing them standing. I don't think it is much cheating, just getting bringing as much as your possible closer to its center of mass as possible so it isn't hard to balance. It isn't a total body movement after all. Vids would be cool too.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, I defintely do them standing.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 21, 2007)

those are some sweet workouts Repro! good job with the PRs!

I tried facepulls and can't really do them. mainly for the reason that I can't stand stable enough for the weight I have to use.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Glad to see the journal is back. GOt a lot of fans here, so were all interested.
> 
> Lunges today...and squats. Cant wait.
> 
> Oh last night was pretty average. After everyone calmed down about wanting to go to this place and that place, everyone started to relax and enjoy the atmosphere. Then we went to the Jup[iter ale hose afor Zingers!  Yep, cheated... Thats twice now since the cut. Eh, maybe those calories will help with my lifts today.


 
Fuck, I want a Zinger Melt damnit. 



Scarface30 said:


> those are some sweet workouts Repro! good job with the PRs!
> 
> I tried facepulls and can't really do them. mainly for the reason that I can't stand stable enough for the weight I have to use.


 
Thanks Scar! 

Yeah, I had a problem the first few times I tried them too. I found I was just standing up too straight. When I used a weight that didn't pull me off balance, I could do 20-30 reps which was kinda not what I was looking for. So I ramped up the weight and started squatting/leaning back a bit, and they have felt effective ever since.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Always ATG. I have some of the sexiest squats around since I've been stretching.



Inquiring minds want to know the definition of a sexy squat.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Inquiring minds want to know the definition of a sexy squat.


 

Lol!   

Just that I get compliments all the time on how low I can go. Being as lazy as I had been for years I forgot how flexible I actually am. I've been stretching like a madman over the past few months and I would say my normal squat depth would be about equal to a 10" box squat (I just tested it, may be deeper  ). I've always been envious of people that can do picture perfect squats, now it's my turn. I'm getting there.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jul 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> And to think, had you not found me on the shitter I might have forgotten all about my journal!!



I knew right where to find you!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I would say my normal squat depth would be about equal to a 10" box squat (I just tested it, may be deeper  ).


Definitely ass to grass then.  Nice Repro!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 21, 2007)

The reason I asked about a sexy squat is because there's this extremely hot and good looking trainer at my gym.  Long, flowing, perfectly coiffed  dirty blond hair.  Flat stomach which she is not bashful about showing.  Golden tan.  Pretty face.  Great smile.  Nice ass.  

Oh yes, where was I?  Squats, right.  Anyway, she likes to have the women she trains use the Smith machine for squats and lunges.  The Smith happens to be right next to the squat rack, which is where I spend most of my time.  When she demonstrates the squat to her trainee, I can't do much other than watch.  Now _that_ is a sexy squat.   

I just realized that I've been rambling on and not saying very much.  I must be a Blooming idiot ... er ... lotus.


----------



## tallcall (Jul 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> And to think, had you not found me on the shitter I might have forgotten all about my journal!!



See, that picture does come in handy every now and then!

Good job with those squats. I've had brain farts like that many times (how many weights equals 350 pounds?). I think that I become mildly retarded after certain lifts and forget how to do basic math


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> The reason I asked about a sexy squat is because there's this extremely hot and good looking trainer at my gym.  Long, flowing, perfectly coiffed  dirty blond hair.  Flat stomach which she is not bashful about showing.  Golden tan.  Pretty face.  Great smile.  Nice ass.
> 
> Oh yes, where was I?  Squats, right.  Anyway, she likes to have the women she trains use the Smith machine for squats and lunges.  The Smith happens to be right next to the squat rack, which is where I spend most of my time.  When she demonstrates the squat to her trainee, I can't do much other than watch.  Now _that_ is a sexy squat.
> 
> *I just realized that I've been rambling on and not saying very much.  I must be a Blooming idiot ... er ... lotus*.


----------



## katt (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok - I gotta ask.... what's a zinger melt??


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 23, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> Definitely ass to grass then.  Nice Repro!


 
   It was a long time coming I'll tell ya. Thanks JD! 



Triple Threat said:


> The reason I asked about a sexy squat is because there's this extremely hot and good looking trainer at my gym. Long, flowing, perfectly coiffed dirty blond hair. Flat stomach which she is not bashful about showing. Golden tan. Pretty face. Great smile. Nice ass.
> 
> Oh yes, where was I? Squats, right. Anyway, she likes to have the women she trains use the Smith machine for squats and lunges. The Smith happens to be right next to the squat rack, which is where I spend most of my time. When she demonstrates the squat to her trainee, I can't do much other than watch. Now _that_ is a sexy squat.
> 
> I just realized that I've been rambling on and not saying very much.  I must be a Blooming idiot ... er ... lotus.


 
  Tis true, sounds much sexier than my squats! 



tallcall said:


> See, that picture does come in handy every now and then!
> 
> Good job with those squats. I've had brain farts like that many times (how many weights equals 350 pounds?). I think that I become mildly retarded after certain lifts and forget how to do basic math


 
 Thanks buddy, yeah I was hopped up on coffee and espresso, I didn't know if I was coming or going! 



AKIRA said:


>



Haha! I liked that one too!



katt said:


> Ok - I gotta ask.... what's a zinger melt??



It's a late night "fat-bastard" special actually. 

Zinger Melt:
8 chicken strips tossed in your choice of wing sauce, topped with pico de gallo, cheddar cheese, sour cream and bleu cheese dressing. 

Heaven @ 1:30 AM on a Sunday.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tuesday 7/24/07
*
- stretch

*Complex: 30 RI's) x 5*
Deadlifts - 95x5
Cleans - 95x5
Front Squats - 95x5
Military Press - 95x5
BB Rows - 95x5


30 minutes elliptical

Knees hurt. I don't know why but they were really tender today warming up. I'm going to take the week off and I'll be doing similar stuff to this all week.


----------



## katt (Jul 24, 2007)

Take care of those knees!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 24, 2007)

nice little circuit there Repro, a little bit of everything! I like it!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice little circuit there Repro, a little bit of everything! I like it!



Thanks man, I think it was P-Funk that suggested something similar to that a while back. With the 30 sec RI's between that kicked my ass!! My conditioning SUCKS!!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, so my right hip started to give me problems on MY WEEK OFF no less so I decided to switch things up for a while. I'll do 3 sessions similar to this one each week and I'll jump back on the cardio wagon. I weighed in at 198 over the weekend, that's about 6 lbs down from where I started. Slow but very steady. 
*
Monday 7/30/07*

- super stretch 

Put my forehead on my quads today!!!  

*Flat DB Press: 30 RI's)*
50's - 15,15,15

*Bent Over DB Rows: 30 RI's)*
50's - 15,15,15
*
Hammer Strength Unilateral Leg Press: 30 RI's)*
2 plates each side - 15,15,15

*Standing DB Shoulder Press: 30 RI's)*
30's - 15,15,12

*Seated CG Cable Row: 30 RI's)*
120 - 15,15,15

*RDL's 30 RI's)*
155 - 15,15,15

No more than 2 minutes rest in between stations. Had to find a nice dark corner to lay down in for about an hour. Then we went to Trivia Night championships and got robbed out of a tie for 3rd place and an extra $25. I caused a ruckus and got us the $25.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 30, 2007)

So...in detail, how did you guys net a total of $50?  Brandi didnt tell me everything..


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> So...in detail, how did you guys net a total of $50?  Brandi didnt tell me everything..



That's because Brandi was absolutely fucking worthless and came up with zero answers. All of us had a few. 

Come to think of it, OddGirl didn't have much to offer either. 

And it was 2 $25 gift certificates that we can't even use until tomorrow. Oh and I want to beat the DJ's ass. I went up to point out their mistake in the scoring and the scorekeeper saw and acknowledged the mistake. Then the DJ  basically told me to go fuck myself. I almost shoved that fat pasty white prick off the stage . Finally I started booing at the top of my lungs, then when we got the manager over to tell him the story. I guess they panicked a little when they saw us seriously taking the matter up and rushed over with the gift card. Fucking crooks.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 30, 2007)

I think they were intimidated when Mr. President started getting vocal.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> I think they were intimidated when Mr. President started getting vocal.



I don't get it.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr. President = Nick's nickname for my brother.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2007)

A Black Guy said:


> Mr. President = Nick's nickname for my brother.



Ah, I didn't know that. 


Yeah, Hail to the Chief.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

The first time Nick came over to my house and met my brother, he was making signs to run for student counsel president.  It's stuck ever since.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Inquiring minds want to know the definition of a sexy squat.


rumor has it...he does this Ricky martin kind of thing w/ his hips at the bottom of the lft...


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> rumor has it...he does this Ricky martin kind of thing w/ his hips at the bottom of the lft...





Wait till ya see the video!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

how was your week off?

good to see you're back at it again Repro


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

WHats up?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey I saw ya on youtube.  Great talent ya got there


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> how was your week off?
> 
> good to see you're back at it again Repro


 
 Pretty good thanks. I was still in the gym with my young protoge but I was just a spectator. Feels good to be back in there! 



Double D said:


> WHats up?



Nothing much mein, how's by you?



BoneCrusher said:


> Hey I saw ya on youtube.  Great talent ya got there



Yeah, that was me a few years back before I found IM.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Tuesday 7/31/07

*- 30 minutes elliptical


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Wednesday 8/1/07*

- stretch

*Static DB Lunges: 45)*
10's - 15,15,15
*
WG Pulldowns: 30)*
120 - 15,15,12
*
Dips: 45)*
BW - 12,12,12
*
Single Leg ** DB **RDL's: 45)*
15's - 12,12,12

*Yates Rows: 30)*
135 - 12,12,12

*Incline DB Press: 30)*
50's - 12,12,9

Pretty pleased with today. Heart rate was up there the whole time, kicked my ass again. I kinda enjoy these workouts and sucking up my pride with the low weights at the same time.


----------



## fufu (Aug 1, 2007)

good stuff. I have been doing something similar recently, taking the appropriate means to improve conditioning.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

Good job man. I know it's hard to suck up your pride and go for those lighter weights, but I think it pays off in the end.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Lower weights are good right now... better that than hurting yourself


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> good stuff. I have been doing something similar recently, taking the appropriate means to improve conditioning.


 
 Yeah, and mine sucks balls. Defintely need the work. 



tallcall said:


> Good job man. I know it's hard to suck up your pride and go for those lighter weights, but I think it pays off in the end.



Thanks man. It's especially helping me get closer to 180lbs (my ultimate goal).



katt said:


> Lower weights are good right now... better that than hurting yourself



Defintely. It sucks because I was making some pretty decent progress, but knowing myself, I won't lose a significant amount of strength.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

Cutting for your title fight with Rich Franklin in the middleweight division?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Cutting for your title fight with Rich Franklin in the middleweight division?





As shitty as he is, he'd still kick my ass in 10 seconds flat. 

Plus to be honest, I'd imagine my "fighting weight" would be 170 actually, maybe even 155 after a serious cut.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> As shitty as he is, he'd still kick my ass in 10 seconds flat.
> 
> Plus to be honest, I'd imagine my "fighting weight" would be 170 actually, maybe even 155 after a serious cut.



Hey, I like Rich, but I have to admit it would be cool to see you come from behind and kick his ass. Can I be in your corner?  

On a related note, I really like Sean Sherk, and I know there has been some backlash against him for possibly using steroids (god I hope it isn't true). Anyways, I just think he is getting a raw deal, I admire his training regiment (yours seems similar, placing conditioning above mass gains). I kind of follow his plan to an extent, I just push as hard as I can every day and I know I will always be doing better than I was the week before.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Hey, I like Rich, but I have to admit it would be cool to see you come from behind and kick his ass. Can I be in your corner?
> 
> On a related note, I really like Sean Sherk, and I know there has been some backlash against him for possibly using steroids (god I hope it isn't true). Anyways, I just think he is getting a raw deal, I admire his training regiment (yours seems similar, placing conditioning above mass gains). I kind of follow his plan to an extent, I just push as hard as I can every day and I know I will always be doing better than I was the week before.



I think I'd need a tag team partner actually, maybe a handicap match or something.  

Yeah, it doesn't look good for Sean I'm afraid, but I respect the hell out of him for his conditioning. Steroids or not, it's still him in the gym working his ass off. I hope for his sake and the fan's sake it works out for him because Sherk vs. Penn had all the makings for a fight of the year.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Defintely. It sucks because I was making some pretty decent progress, but knowing myself, I won't lose a significant amount of strength.



Lemons into lemonade ReproBro.  Do high reps like a mofo and use it as a change up. You come out of it even stronger when combined with the rest of what you've been doing here.  Six months down the road you'll be glad you wound up this way.

You're dedicated AND you're in your grove so nothing will stop you now ...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Lemons into lemonade ReproBro.  Do high reps like a mofo and use it as a change up. You come out of it even stronger when combined with the rest of what you've been doing here.  Six months down the road you'll be glad you wound up this way.
> 
> You're dedicated AND you're in your grove so nothing will stop you now ...



Oh no doubt! This is a perfect opportunity to get in better condition. The rest is easy actually, this is the pain in the ass and I'm loving it so far. Thanks BC.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 2, 2007)

nice workout there Repro! 

man I can't wait to get back at it next week!

not a big Franklin fan eh? lol


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout there Repro!
> 
> man I can't wait to get back at it next week!
> 
> not a big Franklin fan eh? lol



Thanks Scar! I can't wait till you get back in there either! Your progress thus far as been nothing short of inspirational. 

Haha, Franklin is ok, just not champion material. Franklin vs. Silva 2 will go the same way as the first fight IMO, and that leaves Franklin out in the cold.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

The only reason I like Franklin is because he seems to be a nice, fun person who has slightly more class than most fighters (enough to make him championship material in my book).

Now I like Sherk because he makes me think of how I want to be remembered, as a powerhouse and never to be under-estimated. I really hope they let him fight again. Waiting another year is going to be painful, especially if BJ Penn is given the belt (I don't like BJ, I think he whines too much, I couldn't stand him as the coach, but I loved Joe Lauzon and I think he has a bright future even if he is training in Hawaii with BJ - aka the whiner). OK BJ is a great fighter and Joe is getting the opportunity of a lifetime, for that I'm happy!


----------



## Double D (Aug 2, 2007)

Static DB lunges....I think I know what you mean, but could you explain?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Static DB lunges....I think I know what you mean, but could you explain?



Instead of walking all over the gym, I stay in one place. I think they are called static lunges.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> The only reason I like Franklin is because he seems to be a nice, fun person who has slightly more class than most fighters (enough to make him championship material in my book).
> 
> Now I like Sherk because he makes me think of how I want to be remembered, as a powerhouse and never to be under-estimated. I really hope they let him fight again. Waiting another year is going to be painful, especially if BJ Penn is given the belt (I don't like BJ, I think he whines too much, I couldn't stand him as the coach, but I loved Joe Lauzon and I think he has a bright future even if he is training in Hawaii with BJ - aka the whiner). OK BJ is a great fighter and Joe is getting the opportunity of a lifetime, for that I'm happy!




I agree. Rich is a stand-up guy, but I think he's a bit too insecure to be a long term top level fighter. He's extremely marketable, I mean, look how much you like him ya know? But his stand up is par at best and his ground game is nothing spectacular either. Definitely a likable guy though.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I agree. Rich is a stand-up guy, but I think he's a bit too insecure to be a long term top level fighter. He's extremely marketable, I mean, look how much you like him ya know? But his stand up is par at best and his ground game is nothing spectacular either. Definitely a likable guy though.



But you know that sometimes, that's all that is necessary to keep the fans happy, and if the fans are happy with him I'm sure Dana is going to want to keep him there as long as possible.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

Hes gotta win matches to keep fans.  Otherwise, hes just another pretty boy.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hes gotta win matches to keep fans.  Otherwise, hes just another pretty boy.



Although being a pretty boy isn't a bad thing, you are correct, a lot of good people have gone to the wayside because they couldn't win their matches (good as in generally nice and upstanding people).


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Although being a pretty boy isn't a bad thing, you are correct, a lot of good people have gone to the wayside because they couldn't win their matches (good as in generally nice and upstanding people).



Thats what I like about GSP or Matt Serra.  But without wins, they are just regular, ol' nice fellas.

I dont like pretty boys, so Franklin losing would make me


----------



## tallcall (Aug 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thats what I like about GSP or Matt Serra.  But without wins, they are just regular, ol' nice fellas.
> 
> I dont like pretty boys, so Franklin losing would make me



Yeah, I like GSP and Matt Serra as well, also Matt Hughes (am I allowed to lump him in there?).

I just hate Silva more than most people do and rrrreeeeaaalllllllyyyyy want to see him just have his ass handed to him (Rich won't be able to do that, but someone has to be able to do this, anyone)!


----------



## Mista (Aug 3, 2007)

30-45RI. Tuff stuff


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2007)

Mista said:


> 30-45RI. Tuff stuff



Kicked my ass, that's for sure. Thanks for stoppin in.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks Scar! I can't wait till you get back in there either! Your progress thus far as been nothing short of inspirational.



gosh..now I'm blushing...there's no blushing emoticon..thanks!


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2007)

So what are your thoughts on Silva v. Franklin?

I'm thinking Anderson ftw by ko/tko 2nd round.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2007)

fufu said:


> So what are your thoughts on Silva v. Franklin?
> 
> I'm thinking Anderson ftw by ko/tko 2nd round.




That's exactly as I see it too. I think Rich will at least play it safe enough to survive round 1 this time but Anderson is just too badass. He'll catch him napping.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> That's exactly as I see it too. I think Rich will at least play it safe enough to survive round 1 this time but Anderson is just too badass. He'll catch him napping.



I tend to agree, Anderson is better, but I still don't like him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 3, 2007)

ReproBro you been earing any money on your prognasticational (did I just make up a new word    ???) accuracy?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ReproBro you been earing any money on your prognasticational (did I just make up a new word    ???) accuracy?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 3, 2007)

You're @ 77% accuracy for the season at MMA playground.  That an increase of about 14% over your career avg.  You're doin pretty good ... 

I'm not always right either, but I'm right enough to keep my base and use the earnings to put hydraulic steering  on my boat, buy a pos dell c521, and buy some killer scuba gear.  Still have my stake money too.  

You're hit rate is high enough you'd make out pretty good. Not trying to lure you to the dark side, but bro it's pretty exciting to win a shitload of cash on an MMA fight.  Even the losses are felt with a more betterness     

When you really hit, like I did on the Jackson fight ... it's a few thousand.  Course I lost my ass on the Cro Cop Zag fight ... but thats is what makes it so damn exciting.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're @ 77% accuracy for the season at MMA playground.  That an increase of about 14% over your career avg.  You're doin pretty good ...
> 
> I'm not always right either, but I'm right enough to keep my base and use the earnings to put hydraulic steering  on my boat, buy a pos dell c521, and buy some killer scuba gear.  Still have my stake money too.
> 
> ...



They have an option where you can bet the odds over there too but I've only really bet on the big underdogs. I'd like to try my luck at a few fights with fake money first before I go blowing my nest egg. 

I was born 30 minutes from Atlantic City and my father was a pretty big gambler. I have the bug myself so I try to be careful, but I'd be lying if I said I haven't thought about it a few times. 

I would have made out like a bandit on Jackson too, there was no doubt in my mind he was going to win that fight. I haven't felt that strongly since then though. The two I have my eyes on right now are *Shogun* vs. Forrest, and *Silva* vs. Franklin. Seem like pretty safe bets. We'll see.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 3, 2007)

I followed your MMA playground link and signed up so that I can do the for fun bets.  Normally I keep a different screen name for sites other than IM, but there I'm signed on as BC same as here.  What's your s/n over there?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I followed your MMA playground link and signed up so that I can do the for fun bets.  Normally I keep a different screen name for sites other than IM, but there I'm signed on as BC same as here.  What's your s/n over there?



Same as here. ReproMan. ABG is over there too, he's deadmorgan.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Same as here. ReproMan. ABG is over there too, he's deadmorgan.


Hehe ... cool.  How's the forums over there?  Sherdog's forums are a joke.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hehe ... cool.  How's the forums over there?  Sherdog's forums are a joke.



I've really only made a few posts over there, I'm not too fond of the interface. A lot of kids from the looks of things. All the major MMA sites have teams though which is pretty cool, you can track their progress.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I've really only made a few posts over there, I'm not too fond of the interface. A lot of kids from the looks of things. All the major MMA sites have teams though which is pretty cool, you can track their progress.


That's what I saw over at sherdog too.  Convos on MMA here at IM are almost as interesting but no assholes.  If we can get a few more of the IM locals interested maybe MMA will pic here too.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> That's what I saw over at sherdog too.  Convos on MMA here at IM are almost as interesting but no assholes.  If we can get a few more of the IM locals interested maybe MMA will pic here too.



That would be awesome!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


>



ROFL!!! I look like I'm narrating a wildlife documentary. 

"As you can see, the guys are completely oblivious of the rhino that is just inches behind them."


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Monday 8/6/07*

- stretch

*DB Lunges ss/w RDL's 60)*
20's - 12,12,12
135 - 12,12,12
*
Flat DB Press ss/w DB Rows 60)*
50's - 12,12,12
50's - 12,12,12

- 30 minutes elliptical

I've been sick since last Thursday so this is the first workout since last Wednesday. Got my heart rate up there with the ss's and then kept it going on the elliptical. I did my DB Rows standing much like BB Rows, just with DB's. I ate a lot this weekend (feed a cold, starve a fever) and my weight held the same.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


>



Love the fiery eyes!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Tuesday 8/7/07*

- 30 minutes stairmill

Easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2007)

Fuck it.  30 minutes on the stairmill would burn the shit out of me.  Hell, 10 min would.  

Glad you showed up!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 7, 2007)

I do 20 minutes HIIT on it all the time. My IT bands are usually inflamed afterwards because of the nature of the machine. You got to love it though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Wednesday 8/8/07*

- stretch

*Leg Press: 30)*
2 plates each side - 37,14 
*
Hypers: 30)*
BW - 21,14

*Dips: 30)*
BW - 21,11
*
Seated CG Cable Row: 30)*
120 - 29,16

- 20 minutes treadmill 5% incline; 3 mph

Started ephedra today and I was raring to go. Pumped out 37 reps on the leg press and decided to run with it the whole workout. Today was fun in a not-so-fun kinda way.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice workout man

where have all the workouts gotten to anyway?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout man
> 
> where have all the workouts gotten to anyway?



Thanks bro. 

I was sick last week so I didn't workout Friday and now I'm kinda back on the cutting bandwagon so I'm trying a different approach. Not too concerned with strength (I can get that back easily), just doing shit to keep my heart rate up. I'm loving it and hating it at the same time. Loving it because I'm getting leaner by the day, hating it because I feel like puking when I'm done. 

As you can see in the picture up there, everyone else is drunk and I'm holding a water in my hand. I've been a good boy.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

you sure that wasn't.......vodka????


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> ROFL!!! I look like I'm narrating a wildlife documentary.
> 
> "As you can see, the guys are completely oblivious of the rhino that is just inches behind them."


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> I was sick last week so I didn't workout Friday and now I'm kinda back on the cutting bandwagon so I'm trying a different approach. Not too concerned with strength (I can get that back easily), just doing shit to keep my heart rate up. I'm loving it and hating it at the same time. Loving it because I'm getting leaner by the day, hating it because I feel like puking when I'm done.
> 
> As you can see in the picture up there, everyone else is drunk and I'm holding a water in my hand. I've been a good boy.



shit man, being sick blows ass. it's good to see you're back at it as hard as ever though

and I'm with katt, that's definitely vodka haha just kidding man.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> As you can see in the picture up there, everyone else is drunk and I'm holding a water in my hand. I've been a good boy.



Yeah, sure.   

It's always the nice ones


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Haha, I promise guys. If anything it was Patron.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Haha, I promise guys. If anything it was Patron.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Thursday 8/9/07*

- stretch
- 30 minutes stairmill

Real fucking easy.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

tallcall said:


>



I actually had a shot of that last night. I NEVER drink liquor. Went down pretty smooth too. I might just have to pick myself up a bottle for the house. You know, just for emergencies.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I actually had a shot of that last night. I NEVER drink liquor. Went down pretty smooth too. I might just have to pick myself up a bottle for the house. You know, just for emergencies.


If I drink Patron someone is getting a beat down.  Not from me being a dick, but sooner or later someone else will and my tolerance for idiots evaporates on the second shot.  Bourbon such as JD?  I'm all laughs and a total puss.  


I'm not a fan of stairmills for some reason.  I like the treadmills much better.  Maybe it's just too much for my old ass to deal with perpetually climbing up a set of steps but the tread I can hit for a solid 60 minutes.  Or as long as the MMA vid I downloaded lasts 

Looks like you're doing good on the dips ReproBro.  It really is cool as hell to see you making progress.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I actually had a shot of that last night. I NEVER drink liquor. Went down pretty smooth too. I might just have to pick myself up a bottle for the house. You know, just for emergencies.



You mean like cuts and grazes...?

...in your mouth...?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> If I drink Patron someone is getting a beat down.  Not from me being a dick, but sooner or later someone else will and my tolerance for idiots evaporates on the second shot.  Bourbon such as JD?  I'm all laughs and a total puss.
> 
> 
> *I'm not a fan of stairmills for some reason*.  I like the treadmills much better.  Maybe it's just too much for my old ass to deal with perpetually climbing up a set of steps but the tread I can hit for a solid 60 minutes.  Or as long as the MMA vid I downloaded lasts
> ...



Im not either.  Though I wont exclude it totally from my routine, I see that the only thing its good for is a burn.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2007)

I can hit the stairmill for an hour now I just usually cut it short because young Rob is with me. Treadmills are too boring to me and I don't run because of my knee, one false move and I'm on my ass. Ellipticals are too easy no matter what level you put them on and the cycles just hurt my ass. I actually sweat on the stairmill, it's the only challenging piece of cardio in the gym. After a few weeks your legs don't burn at all, mine did at first when I wasn't used to it, now I just sweat buckets.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Looks like you're doing good on the dips ReproBro.  It really is cool as hell to see you making progress.



Just switching shit up, being in a caloric deficit and all I know I'm not going to make any strength gains but at least I can improve my endurance. Thanks BC.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> You mean like cuts and grazes...?
> 
> ...in your mouth...?



Lol.  Yes, that's it.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Lol.  Yes, that's it.



I wont even ask how they got there...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I wont even ask how they got there...



Well Akira was drunk one night, and one thing led to another......

You fill in the rest.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Well Akira was drunk one night, and one thing led to another......
> 
> You fill in the rest.



What did they use the baseball bat for?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 10, 2007)

Gives the term "Home Run" a hole new meaning ...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Gives the term "Home Run" a hole new meaning ...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 10, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Gives the term "Home Run" a hole new meaning ...



I thought   was a paddle!?! 

I love the double entendre you used though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Monday 8/13/07

*- walked to gym
- stretch

*Back Squats: (2:00)*
45 - 12
135 - 8
225 - 10,10,10 *PR

Bent Knee Good Mornings: (2:00)
*205 - 10,10,10 *PR

Leg Extensions: (1:30)*
125 - 12,12,12 *PR *(on that machine)

How about that shit? Reps were up all over the place. I wasn't even going to go but I got bored and had perhaps my best session in ages. All the other shit I've been doing carried over. Awesome. 

Weight was 201 and I'm usually 5 lbs heavier in the evening. Means I lost another pound or 2 _and_ I'm setting PR's. Very happy tonight.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 13, 2007)

Good to hear! Cut seems to be going well then?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 13, 2007)

Bent Knee GMs?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Bent Knee GMs?









YouTube Video











Obviously that's not me, but you get the idea.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 13, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Good to hear! Cut seems to be going well then?



Slowly but surely. I guess I've found my wheelhouse.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 13, 2007)

Ohh  Hmm.  I wonder if that easier or harder.  I did regular style Gms for the first time last week and 95lbs gave me a run for my money.  So good job!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Monday 8/13/07
> 
> *- walked to gym
> - stretch
> ...


Fuggin cool who ever it happened. Just a thought ...  ... could it be the warm up that walk gave you?


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2007)

Those are strong GMs. I fall on my face with 135


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

Very strong! I don't even do them


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Fuggin cool who ever it happened. Just a thought ...  ... could it be the warm up that walk gave you?


 
 Perhaps, either way I was pretty stoked. I liked working out after 7 too, the gym was pretty dead. 




bigss75 said:


> Those are strong GMs. I fall on my face with 135



Thanks man, they are a lot easier I believe with Bent Knee, but I feel they are more effective because of how much more weight I can handle doing them.



katt said:


> Very strong! I don't even do them



I used to hate them until I found out there was a bent knee variation. I  saw a video of a powerlifter almost jumping while doing them and I thought they look pretty friggin cool. 

Like this:






YouTube Video


----------



## katt (Aug 14, 2007)

I can hear my back snapping now.....


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah, that looks kind of painfull


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 14, 2007)

awesome job all around Repro! look at all those PRs!!!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Bent Knee Good Mornings: (2:00)
> *205 - 10,10,10 *PR*



Damn, man!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Tuesday 8/14/07*

- stretch

* BB Bench: (1:30)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 10,8,7  
*
Standing Military Press: (1:30)*
115 - 10,9,8

* Incline DB Press (2:00)*
80's - 5,5,5,5
*
Tricep Pushdowns: (1:00)*
150 - 12,10,9

* Dips: *
BW - 11 (failure)

Welp, these numbers haven't changed much or at all really in a long time which is a good thing actually. Just looking back at this journal I haven't done Flat BB Bench in months and it's holding steady, even in a caloric deficit, and even with only one day a week devoted to upper body so my lower can catch up. It's getting there. 

I also saw that I started at 203lbs, most likely dehydrated in the morning and now I'm less than that at night after a day's worth of meals. I'm making extremely slow progress on the cut which seems to be working perfectly in regards to maintaining strength. At points I feel like I'm wasting my time because progress is so slow, but the numbers don't lie. I even got derailed there for a little with the diet and still managed to maintain the lost poundage.

I'd have to say I'm pretty pleased with myself and even more pleased I've been journaling. Well worth the 10 minutes a day I spend to log it.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome job all around Repro! look at all those PRs!!!



 

Thanks Scar!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah man, we're going to get through this!


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2007)

good job. I am on a cut too, but I decided to change my goals from strength to conditioning whilst on it. I knew if I was to keep doing the same thing training for strength I'd get discouraged because I am trying to get really ripped. Things are working well for you though.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 14, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yeah man, we're going to get through this!



You seem to be doing quite well yourself!! 




fufu said:


> good job. I am on a cut too, but I decided to change my goals from strength to conditioning whilst on it. I knew if I was to keep doing the same thing training for strength I'd get discouraged because I am trying to get really ripped. Things are working well for you though.



That was my line of thinking too, I just wanted to switch it back up this week just to see where everything stood. The past 2 days will help keep me sane while I'm working on my conditioning, knowing now that I'm not getting weaker (hell my legs seem to be getting stronger).

I'm really looking forward to my pull workout on Thursday.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Thursday 8/16/07*

- stretch

*WG Pulldowns w/straps: (2:00)*
125 - 12
200 - 8,8,8

*DB Rows w/straps: (2:00)*
130's - 8,8,8

*Seated CG Cable Rows w/straps: (2:00)*
200 - 8,8,8

*Facepulls: (2:00)*
170 - 8,8,8

*DB Curls: (2:00)*
30's - 12,10,10

Word.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Thursday 8/16/07*
> 
> Word.



Strong


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

Sick rows! 130s for 8!!

Nice job


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. I felt real strong last night, makes me want to get up off of this cut and start making muscles again. Good to know I haven't lost one bit since I started my slow cut. Basically, my strength is the same and I'm down 5 lbs. Sweet.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 17, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Thursday 8/16/07*
> 
> - stretch
> 
> ...



Oh wow.  I read this last night and didnt notice the Rows.  I like seeing that shit man!  Keep that weight up!  My strength is going down, but what can ya do.  Calories + stress = disqualification to manlihood.


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 17, 2007)

Keep up the good work Repro!  Those are great pulling #'s.
Do you feel like the straps help with the pulldowns and cable rows?  I've never used them before and I was just wondering if I should give them a try.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh wow. I read this last night and didnt notice the Rows. I like seeing that shit man! Keep that weight up! My strength is going down, but what can ya do. Calories + stress = disqualification to manlihood.



I like seeing that shit too haha. I'm losing weight so slowly but my numbers are holding steady, if not climbing a bit. Yeah stress will take it's toll especially if you're not eating a lot. How ya sleeping?



MeatZatk said:


> Keep up the good work Repro!  Those are great pulling #'s.
> Do you feel like the straps help with the pulldowns and cable rows?  I've never used them before and I was just wondering if I should give them a try.



Thanks Meat, pull days are my favorite I think. I'm a strap whore now, my rowing numbers have shot through the roof since using them on a regular basis so I'd say yes, they help all around. Obviously not so much for grip strength but that's not what I'm training so....


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 17, 2007)

where'd you get the straps at?  What kind?


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 17, 2007)

awesome workout Repro! I third or fourth the rows lol

good job with the cutting too.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> where'd you get the straps at?  What kind?



I bought mine at Play-it-again sports for 10 bucks. They are lightweight and they are kinda stretchy. I love em.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workout Repro! I third or fourth the rows lol
> 
> good job with the cutting too.



Thanks man, they cutting is like second nature now, I feel so guilty cheating it keeps me in check.


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

I have not seen this workout posted at the other place so I had to check it out here. Beautiful DB rows!!!!!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 18, 2007)

Hot damn I didn't know you were that strong.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks man, they cutting is like second nature now, I feel so guilty cheating it keeps me in check.



You know you are fully dedicated when you start feeling guilty when you don't give a 100%. Once you get into that state of mind, you will dominate at whatever you are doing. 


Also, nice rows. Keep up the good work!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 18, 2007)

I hate it when I don't get time to prepare things properly and I end up having to cheat a little, god that pisses me off   because I want so bad to stay on the track I'm on. I feel your pain there!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2007)

^Yeah, today is way under calories.  2 meals so far and its 11:26pm.  I cant imagine how I can do this sometimes despite how used to eating a lot I am.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> ^Yeah, today is way under calories.  2 meals so far and its 11:26pm.  I cant imagine how I can do this sometimes *despite how used to eating a lot I am.*



Sounds like Yoda, it does, hmmmm.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 19, 2007)

Bah, I cheated last night because of my boss' surprise party and I cheated tonight because I got wasted. Back to the grindstone tomorrow... I mean today.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice looking workouts.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have not seen this workout posted at the other place so I had to check it out here. Beautiful DB rows!!!!!



I keep forgetting damnit!! I'll be back, no worries. 



Witchblade said:


> Hot damn I didn't know you were that strong.


 
 Me neither.   



KelJu said:


> Also, nice rows. Keep up the good work!


 
  Thanks man, I'm a little worried though because those are the heaviest DB's in the place!!



vortrit said:


> Nice looking workouts.



Why thank you, thanks for stopping in!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Monday 8/20/07*

- walk to gym
- stretch

*Back Squats: (2:00)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
255 - 8,8,8
*
Bent Knee Good Mornings: (2:00)*
225 - 6,6,6 *PR

Leg Extensions: (2:00)*
140 - 10,10,8

Hellz yeah. Looked back and realized how cheesy my squat PR was last week. It was a PR due to reps but not much else. This was pretty easy this week, tied with a PR. GM's are getting easy too, I love that movement. I think it's about time to increase the ole calories. I've dropped a solid 6-7 lbs and I'm ready to start making muscles again. I've been around 2800 for the last few weeks and I was holding steady weight when I was at 3400 so I'll start there and see where I stand. Can't wait.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I didn't get a hammy workout in last week due to extreme DOMS and excessive partying. That's all over with now that AKIRA is moving.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2007)

great workout man good mornings are looking solid! they are an awesome movement eh? I've found that out lately.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout man good mornings are looking solid! they are an awesome movement eh? I've found that out lately.



Thank you! Hell yeah, good mornings feel awesome. My hammys were sore all week last week. I should be better this week (hopefully).


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm so jealous that you can walk to the gym.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Oh yeah, and I didn't get a hammy workout in last week due to extreme DOMS and excessive partying. That's all over with now that AKIRA is moving.



From what I've read, you guys have had some interesting times together. Now I'll have to hate him because he's a Gator and I'm a Knight (I still think the gators are going to win it all this year as well  ).


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Oh yeah, and I didn't get a hammy workout in last week due to extreme DOMS and excessive partying. That's all over with now that AKIRA is moving.



Were you two workout partners too or just drinking buddies?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> I'm so jealous that you can walk to the gym.



Hell yeah, I could probably hit the gym with my 3 wood.  



tallcall said:


> From what I've read, you guys have had some interesting times together. Now I'll have to hate him because he's a Gator and I'm a Knight (I still think the gators are going to win it all this year as well  ).



Yeah, I've known him since we were about 7 or 8 so there have been some fun times over the years. I was fortunate enough to stay away from the riff-raff though, AKIRA got sucked in once or twice.



Triple Threat said:


> Were you two workout partners too or just drinking buddies?



Well, we worked out at the same gym for a little while but he worked out during the day and I work out at night. We're more than drinking buddies as I've known him for years but that's what we end up doing most of the time.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> We're more than drinking buddies...



 


Go on...


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Go on...



I knew that was coming as soon as I typed it.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I knew that was coming as soon as I typed it.



 

I couldn't resist


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 21, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> YouTube Video



 

I always suspected...


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>



Aww don't be mad, lets all just get together and have a gay old time   !


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Aww don't be mad, lets all just get together and have a gay old time   !


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Tuesday 8/21/07*

- stretch
- 10 minutes elliptical
*
Flat Bench: (2:30)*
45 - 15
135 - 12
245 - 6,6,6,6
*
Seated DB Shoulder Press: (1:30)*
50's - 12,12,12
*
Dips: (1:00)*
BW - 12,12,12
*
Underhand Grip Tricep Pushdowns: (1:00)*
80 - 15,15,15

Today was pretty easy. I don't know how in the fuck it's possible but I'm getting sick again. I guess it's from my weekend of partying. No more drinking for a long while for me. Over it. 

Probably should have ramped the weight up a little benching but I didn't have a spotter today. Upped my calories, felt good.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah,,, you say it's over... until Saturday.

Those underhand tricep pushdowns - I don't like them,, they make my thumbs hurt.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 21, 2007)

MUST...DRINK...MORE...BEER.............Mmmmmm....beeeerrrr


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah,,, you say it's over... until Saturday.
> 
> Those underhand tricep pushdowns - I don't like them,, they make my thumbs hurt.



Oh I'm defintely done for a while. Time to get back to work!!

I used about 1/2 the weight I do for overhand pushdowns and I was going super slow. I can see where they might hurt with more weight.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Thrusday 8/23/07*

- stretch

*CG Cable Pulldowns w/straps: (1:30)*
45 - 20
120 - 12
220 - 8,8
200 - 8

*Yates Rows: (1:30)*
185 - 8,8,10

*BB Shrugs w/straps: (1:30)*
275 - 15,15,15 (held last rep of each set till failure)

*Facepulls: (1:30)*
180 - 12,10,10

*EZ Bar Preacher Curls: (1:30)*
70 - 10,10(8),10(7)

Reps in parenthesis were without a spot. I can't remember the last time I did shrugs, felt pretty good. They're staying. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Friday 8/24/07*

- stretch
*
Rack Pulls (just below knee): (2:00)*
135 - 15
225 - 12
315 w/straps - 12
365 w/straps - 8
*
Leg Press: (2:00)*
8 plates (total) - 10,10,10

*Pullthroughs: (2:00)*
180 - 8
160 - 10,10

*Nautilus Nitro Seated Calf: (1:00)*
140 - 30,30,30 

Weeee!! Back in full swing now, feels awesome. Haven't done rack pulls in a long while, I felt like a machine doing em.


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful rack pulls!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Beautiful rack pulls!



x2! Good job!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Thrusday 8/23/07*
> 
> - stretch
> 
> ...


I know you know this but I gotta kibitz and say be careful with that much weight on pulldowns. Torn rc's suck butt.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Beautiful rack pulls!


 


tallcall said:


> x2! Good job!


 
Thanks guys. Been a long while since I've done them. I think they'll stay there for the next few weeks. I love how fatigued my whole back gets from them. By the time I finished pullthroughs I had a hard time standing up straight from the pump.    



BoneCrusher said:


> I know you know this but I gotta kibitz and say be careful with that much weight on pulldowns. Torn rc's suck butt.


 
That I do, thanks for the concern as always BC. I dropped it to 200 for the last set to avoid using momentum to get the reps.

07' "Save the Shoulders" campaign.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2007)

God dammit, I gotta get back into this...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

awesome workouts man!

what are Yates rows?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workouts man!
> 
> what are Yates rows?



Thanks dude. 

Basically a Yates row is a BB row with an underhand grip but instead of being completely bent over, you're at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Monday 8-27-07*

- walk to gym
- stretch
*
Back Squats: (3:00)*
45 - 12
135 - 12
225 - 6
275 - 6,6,6,6 *PR*
*
Hypers: (1:30)*
w/empty EZ Bar on Shoulders 16lbs - 10,8,8
*
Leg Extensions: (1:30)*
140 - 12,10,8

All I could handle today, knew I had to get back to work and I rushed everything. Not the best workout but at least I hit a squat PR for reps.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 28, 2007)

For the most part you dont need to worry about your Rotator Cuff on CG pulldowns (unless you are performing an act of stupidity... "dude, lets try 300 and do it like Coleman, fuck yeh!"). Just make sure if you do wide grips you dont put your hands on the far outside of the pulldown bar... that is a quick way to destroy your RC. 

Nice #s, we are very close on some things, too bad we cant workout together, pushing and talking shit!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> For the most part you dont need to worry about your Rotator Cuff on CG pulldowns (unless you are performing an act of stupidity... "dude, lets try 300 and do it like Coleman, fuck yeh!"). Just make sure if you do wide grips you dont put your hands on the far outside of the pulldown bar... that is a quick way to destroy your RC.
> 
> Nice #s, we are very close on some things, too bad we cant workout together, pushing and talking shit!



I love it when I'm with someone who talks a lot of shit, tends to make things more enjoyable!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> For the most part you dont need to worry about your Rotator Cuff on CG pulldowns (unless you are performing an act of stupidity... "dude, lets try 300 and do it like Coleman, fuck yeh!"). Just make sure if you do wide grips *you dont put your hands on the far outside of the pulldown bar*... that is a quick way to destroy your RC.
> 
> Nice #s, we are very close on some things, too bad we cant workout together, pushing and talking shit!



Not exactly sure WHERE you mean onthe "far outside," but from a functional standpoint, this is the first time Ive heard of this.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> For the most part you dont need to worry about your Rotator Cuff on CG pulldowns (unless you are performing an act of stupidity... "dude, lets try 300 and do it like Coleman, fuck yeh!"). Just make sure if you do wide grips you dont put your hands on the far outside of the pulldown bar... that is a quick way to destroy your RC.
> 
> Nice #s, we are very close on some things, too bad we cant workout together, pushing and talking shit!


You absolutely need to worry about pull downs ... cg or wg ... when you work at the limits of your shoulder's maximum power range.  Whether it's 200 lb's or 300 lb's makes no difference at all.  If you overload the shoulder muscle and rely to much on the shoulder cartilage as you move the weight through the full range of motion you are vulnerable to rc damage.  

With most every other form of lifting you have other muscle groups involved for backup.  On the bench you overload and the body starts going to poor form to disperse the weight to other areas.  With pull-downs you have no such backup.  The weight goes to your rc's ... and ouch.  The damage is fast and unstoppable.  There are no reflexive protections, just a pop and one or both of your rc's are toast.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *
> Back Squats: (3:00)*
> 45 - 12
> 135 - 12
> ...



A workout with *PRs* is good!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Musclebeach said:


> Nice #s, we are very close on some things, too bad we cant workout together, pushing and talking shit!



Thanks. 

Yeah, it's tough to find someone to lift with that you don't have to switch a bunch of plates around in between sets. I miss the shit talking too sometimes.  



Triple Threat said:


> A workout with *PRs* is good!



You're right, I should be stoked. I guess I am.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Tuesday 8/28/07*

- walk to gym
- stretch

*Nautilus Vertical Chest Press: (1:30)*
80 - 15
140 - 15
170 - 15,15,15
*
Nautilus Flyes: (1:30)*
60 - 15,15,15
*
Nautilus Shoulder Press (1:30)*
85 - 18
115 - 15,15,15

*Nautilus Lateral Raise: (1:30)*
80 - 15,15,15
*
Underhand Tricep Pushdowns: (1:00)*
80 - 15,15,15

Just felt like doing machines today and getting a good pump. Success.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> *Tuesday 8/28/07*
> 
> - walk to gym
> - stretch
> ...



Beautiful shoulder presses man!  

Most of the machines I try to use are pieces of crap and I can never tell the weight I'm lifting because they use those weird numbers (weight 1 is #1, 2 is #2, etc). The only ones I don't have a problem with are the Smiths and the Leg Press machines.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Beautiful shoulder presses man!
> 
> Most of the machines I try to use are pieces of crap and I can never tell the weight I'm lifting because they use those weird numbers (weight 1 is #1, 2 is #2, etc). The only ones I don't have a problem with are the Smiths and the Leg Press machines.



Thanks you sir!

Yeah, I'm convinced the weight isn't accurate but I log it for reference purposes only. Any cable stack varies, even the plate loaded machines that are identical to the pre-weighted machines are different, so who knows.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Wednesday 8/29/07*

- walk to gym
- stretch


*Stairmill: *
Intervals - 2 minutes lvl 3, 2 minutes lvl 10 - 30 minutes total, 5 minute cool down

Worked up a pretty nice sweat tonight. Yay.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

oh man, that stairmill kills me! Great job!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah Ive never used it.  Kudos to you!


----------



## tallcall (Aug 29, 2007)

Stair mills are great, but I have to take 2 minute rests for every one minute interval or I'm toast within 10 minutes still! I tip my hat to you sir!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. Like I said before, I think it's the only challenging piece of cardio in the gym. I have to wipe that sucker down big time when I'm done. 
I think the ladies on the bikes next to me were grossed out by how much I was sweating. 

They said something in Spanish, looked at me, and laughed. I would have banged both of them.


----------



## fufu (Aug 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks guys. Like I said before, I think it's the only challenging piece of cardio in the gym. I have to wipe that sucker down big time when I'm done.
> I think the ladies on the bikes next to me were grossed out by how much I was sweating.
> 
> They said something in Spanish, looked at me, and laughed. I would have banged both of them.



Damn Cubans.


----------



## Musclebeach (Aug 30, 2007)

You should have banged them and then called immigration services!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I think the ladies on the bikes next to me were grossed out by how much I was sweating.
> 
> They said something in Spanish, looked at me, and laughed. I would have banged both of them.



They were probably wondering if you would sweat that much while screwing them.   You might have missed your chance.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 30, 2007)

fufu said:


> Damn Cubans.


 


Musclebeach said:


> You should have banged them and then called immigration services!





Triple Threat said:


> They were probably wondering if you would sweat that much while screwing them.   You might have missed your chance.





Good to see we're all on the same page.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thursday 8/30/07*

- stretch
- treadmill 10 minutes
*
Chins: (1:30)*
BW - 8,8,8

*Chest Supported T-Bar Rows: (1:30)*
2 plates - 12,12,12

*Straight Arm Pushdowns: (1:30)*
130 - 12,12,8 drop to 80 - 10
*
DB Shrugs w/straps: (2:00)*
130's - 15,15,15

*DB Curls: (1:30)*
35's - 10,9,8

I love pull days.


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, I love pull days too... they feel so good


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Friday 8/31/07*

- stretch

*RDL's (2:00)*
45 - 15
135 - 12
225 - 8
315 w/straps - 12,10,8 *PR*

*Pullthroughs: (1:30)*
160 - 12,12,11

That's it today. Knees were pretty sore today, 2 days of quad work is too much. Time to put all quad stuff on one day and hammy on the other. Plus I was pretty spent from the RDL's anyway. Forgot to do calves cuz I was helping someone out. Still happy with what I did.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 31, 2007)

Jesus, you RDLs are insane. I suck major donkey balls at them, but  I am getting a little better. You seem to be a glute dominant person rather than quad dominant.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 31, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Jesus, you RDLs are insane. I suck major donkey balls at them, but  I am getting a little better. You seem to be a glute dominant person rather than quad dominant.



Thanks man. Since I've had a balanced routine (once upon a time all I did was bench) I've noticed that I'm pull/hammy dominant. My knees are just in too bad of shape to get anything decent going in the squatting or conventional deadlift department, but I do what I can.


----------



## tallcall (Aug 31, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks man. Since I've had a balanced routine (once upon a time all I did was bench) I've noticed that I'm pull/hammy dominant. My knees are just in too bad of shape to get anything decent going in the squatting or conventional deadlift department, but I do what I can.



I feel like I'm in the same boat (except for the knees). All my pulls are many times better than my pushes (except my squats which are pretty good too). I definitely have more fun pulling.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

workouts are looking good Repro! RDLs are solid


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you looked at the math to see where you are in terms of strength increases?  The numbers have to be pretty good ReproBro.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you done the math to see where you are in terms of strength increases?  The numbers have to be pretty good ...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 5, 2007)

You can say that again..


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2007)

He did.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> You can say that again..


Have you done the math to see where you are in terms of strength increases?  The numbers have to be pretty good ...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a quick update, neck has been bothering me since Sunday, trying to work the kink out of it. Hopefully be back in the gym tomorrow night.


----------



## tallcall (Sep 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Just a quick update, neck has been bothering me since Sunday, trying to work the kink out of it. Hopefully be back in the gym tomorrow night.



God, I hate it when that happens!


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 6, 2007)

Neck pains can really be a fucking drag on life itself, let alone working out.  However, when I get them I really concentrate on stretching it out.  Ever since I read them in my NASM book, Ive used them religiously.  They really do work wonders if you dedicate 3-5 min 3x a day.  There should be a shitload of links out there to show you what I mean.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 14, 2007)

Its been 8 days, where are you?


----------



## tallcall (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, where are you, has the pain gone away, or are you now in surgery?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 14, 2007)

Where is this ReproBro off too now?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 15, 2007)

I was wondering the exact same thing..


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

Is all well, man?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 1, 2007)

..  .. anyone around?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Oct 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



Aww..Kiki


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for stopping in guys!

I'm alive!! Just haven't felt like there's been anything worth logging for a little while. I've been lifting only 3 days a week, basically just going through the motions (although today I had a good pressing day). To be honest if I didn't take someone to the gym 3 days I week, I don't know if I'd even be going. Sorry if I've been a ghost lately, haven't really been lurking in journal land or online much at all. At least everyone else is still plugging away!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2007)

Why the lack of motivation?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Why the lack of motivation?



I was sick back to back, then I hurt my lower back, then I hurt my neck and while that was going on I let my diet go to shit. Oh and the tendinitis in my _good_ knee has been flaring up so leg workouts are murder. Work has been busy as shit and I've been partying a bit on the weekends to blow off steam. Just out of the groove a little is all.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 2, 2007)

How Repro got his groove back - I think it could be a new Hollywood movie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe you need a visit from AKIRA to get you back on track?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## tallcall (Oct 3, 2007)

Does Akira need to have a talk with you?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thanks for stopping in guys!
> 
> I'm alive!! Just haven't felt like there's been anything worth logging for a little while. I've been lifting only 3 days a week, basically just going through the motions (although today I had a good pressing day). To be honest if I didn't take someone to the gym 3 days I week, I don't know if I'd even be going. Sorry if I've been a ghost lately, haven't really been lurking in journal land or online much at all. At least everyone else is still plugging away!


Find a way to set a real return date.  That date is when you return to the steel.  It's set in stone.  Stick to it.   ... no take backs or redo's.

Think about your fanbase ... ... we're dyin' ovah heyah.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I was sick back to back, then I hurt my lower back, then I hurt my neck and while that was going on I let my diet go to shit. Oh and the tendinitis in my _good_ knee has been flaring up so leg workouts are murder. Work has been busy as shit and I've been partying a bit on the weekends to blow off steam. Just out of the groove a little is all.



well we're forcing you to get back into it...lol  

hopefully you are injury free and a less workload soon man


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you think that it would help if I tempted him with some chronic?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Do you think that it would help if I tempted him with some chronic?



Drastic times call for drastic measures, go for it


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

I have chronic, ReproMan...


----------



## tallcall (Oct 3, 2007)

I found the picture!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm still in the gym, just not hitting it as hard as I'd like. I'll be back around.  

Only thing the chron will do is motivate me to sit on my sofa and eat donuts.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't fucking make me come over there!


----------



## tallcall (Oct 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't fucking make me come over there!



I think it's time for an intervention!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

The chronic didnt work - time to go to plan B...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't left...but I want to come back...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

We can ALL come back to IronMag. I wouldnt want to anger those things.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> We can ALL come back to IronMag. I wouldnt want to anger those things.



I wouldn't mind if she slapped me around with those.  

"I got caught in your dirty billows." - Austin Powers


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I wouldn't mind if she slapped me around with those.




If only breasts were a woman's primary offensive weapon...i dunno about you but id just go around insulting them all saturday night.

Itd be awesome!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 7, 2007)

*drools over Keeley*

Anyway, the thing is...

*drools over Keeley*

Ehm, right. Another one down at IM. Injury train alert. Good luck, man! 

*drools over Keeley*


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2007)

The rock man insulted the salt next to the water cooler.  The rain cloud was not please.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> *drools over Keeley*
> 
> Anyway, the thing is...
> 
> ...



Cute Keeley Hazell Dressed Up Like Britney Spears at Shoutfile.com

This may make your brain melt.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

..okay, that is something I should not have watched before I have to go to class damnit!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> ..okay, that is something I should not have watched before I have to go to class damnit!



Hahaha, my apologies 

Goddamn she's hot though...


----------

